# Skateboarding (after an 11 year pause)



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

I've had a great 09/10 season on the mountain and when I came back to the city I decided to take up board-related sports, new and old, to keep fit and to keep the fun going. As a consequence of this decision I've become something of a regular poster in the slams section. So, here's another one...

I bought a brand spanking new skateboard a couple of days ago, complete with a new set of skateboarding shoes. The first day I went down not expecting to be able to do much but ended up doing 50-50s, ollies, a couple of kickflips and 180's as well as pumping up and down the ramps in the skatepark. It was fun to get a few things back so quickly after such a long pause.

Today, I went to the park again and, eager to keep progressing, stepped things up a bit beyond what I used to know. For me this meant hitting all the transitions they have in the park, including the monster mini which looks more like a fucking vert. Eventually I fucked up on the quarter - I pressed down on the nose of the board as I was coming back down the ramp riding fakie and the board just slid out underneath me. I ended up doing the splits (my right knee twisted) and just saved my face from slamming the concrete with my left wrist. We'll see how really painful it is tomorrow when I sober up. After only two days of skateboarding I'm beat up and whining like a little bitch. Bring back the snow I'm ready for it right now!


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Traveler, I am right there with you. This silly old man tried his hand at the skate park after a 10+ year lay off. This was right after they opened the Denver skate park. I was going early in the morning as I didn't want to deal with the crowds and the young 'uns who actually ripped. I was riding the peanut vert pool for a couple of weeks. One day I dropped in, hung up somehow and had a nice hip slam on the concrete. Scraped myself up, licked my wounds and limped home. I said I was going back after I healed, that was 6 years ago. Silly old man...


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

That video is great! :laugh:


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

i also tried my hand at skateboarding recently after a 3 year pause (due to snowboarding, but that really isnt a good excuse) 
much to my chagrin, i thought i could skate like i used to and ended up makin an ass out of myself at the local park in oxnard.
here i am a few weeks later and im learning tricks i never attempted before. makes me that much more stoked about the upcoming season :thumbsup:
my logic is telling me that if i can get ballsy on rails and concrete, attempting 5's and 7's on snow should be a cakewalk


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I too took a skateboarding hiatus until this year. Mine was about 5 years. It has definitely been a re-learning experience for me, but I feel confident on my board now like I did 5 years ago. Worst fall I had was trying to pivot turn on a big 8 foot quarter that has about a foot of vert. I came in to fast, hung up on my turn, and fell straight from the top to the flat. I got some scrapes from it for sure. The scrapes and bruises heal, although admittedly, at almost 30 they take a little longer. However, between riding my skate deck, getting into longboarding, and riding my skimboard, my feet haven't left a board all summer except to go to work. I'm so stoked for winter right now though it's unbelievable. Maybe I should stop watching That's It, That's All everyday.....NAH! I love being stoked for winter!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Skateboarding has always been something I wanted to take up but I've never really got into it. Bikes have always been my main focus, which is probably why I never felt the need to really try it. I do have a decent deck I bought a couple years ago under my bed just incase, where I live now there is much more trees then concrete however....

If the snowboard withdrawals get any worse I might have to break it out


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

i took up skateboarding this summer, at 30 years old. it has been slow, not terribly painful, but my progress isn't very good. I can ollie, that's about it. oh well. it's keeping me in decent shape (actually lost about 10 pounds this summer and I haven't been to the gym in months) so hopefully that translates to the slopes this winter.


----------

